# Mood swings?



## LostGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

This is something i have a real problem with. My moods are up, down and all over the place. Sometimes I don't know how I feel or even why i feel high or low, when im happy i'm so happy I could do anything, everythings possible!.... but when im low... i cry until my head pounds and i make myself sick. i sit there and think about life in general and wonder why im bothering to carry on.

it worries me, it's a constant change of moods all through the day, each day. anyone else have problems with this?


----------



## thewallflwr (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm Bipolar type 2. ): It really sucks. I feel like I always have to wait to see what my mood is going to be like in order for me to do something. And then when I can finally do something, my mood goes and changes again. Plus all my anxiety? I find it hard to do *anything* anymore. You sound like you could be Bipolar as well, because you're describing exactly what I feel. You should talk to someone about it. It's rapid cycling.


----------



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

LostGirl - do you notice any particular thoughts associated with your mood swings? I am reading Feeling Good by Dr D Burns and his theory is that moods and depressiv feelings occur after negative thoughts. He doesn't believe that they just happen on their own. It might be worth noticing next time you have a mood swing - 'what was I thinking just then?' was there a corresponding negative thought? Sometimes they are so automatic you barely notice them.

it's worth a try - its still something i'm trying to sort out for myself.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

My moods can change really easily. I have alot of heart, spirit etc. But i get depressed so much. 

I always try to make myself feel better. But theres only so much i can do. I dont have many friends to help me feel better.

And i'm too self concious.


----------



## sspl01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,
This is an important thing done by the people. They did the hard work at this stage.

Jim


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes I have mood swings. I am diagnosed with bipolar II, and borderline personality disorder.


----------



## sjohnson1958 (May 27, 2010)

i've posted about this elsewhere on the forum in the self help section - i find that keeping a mood diary really helps

I dont want to post this link too much as it looks like im obsessed lol but i really think it will help

http://www.moodpanda.com

I hope you find it useful its really helped me

Samantha

xxxxx


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

i am all over the place these days. I dont know what to expect from myself anymore. Sometimes I am good, making plans and being really positive and then I am hit by depression and I get so low. I have been doing well the last few days but tonight I feel a bit hopeless and down.


----------



## bellmont (May 30, 2010)

lost girl it definitely sounds like bipolar. i have bipolar but i'm not sure what type it is. i have moderate mood changes most of the time. but sometimes i will go into a very manic state. where it feels like everything in life will work in my favor and i feel invincible. and then rarely, i will go into an extremely depressive state. forming hypothetical plans about how i would kill myself


----------

